# teins cost bucks!



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i don't want to spend that much on suspension.. i know many ppl have the GC coilover KYB AGX combo. those of you that do i have a question.. is your ride on the street close to how it felt when it was stock? is it worth the money? 


i have searched but can't find a CLEAR answer.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you sure?
I don't think the teins are that much more expensive than a spring/sock setup. Maybe $200 more at the max. Not a significant difference for a totally different product.

Seth


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah when you total it all up its not much more and from what everyone says the Tein's arent noisy like the GC's and they have a shorter body so more travel built in.

The only problem I see with the Tein's is that the front is min drop of 2.1" which to me is a bit low for a min.

But add it up yourself. The Tein Basic's are est. $890 from the manufacturer which means they will probably be around $800-850.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

you WILL end up spending just as much if not more on a GC/AGX setup! I have the SS's on my B14 and love them.... worth every last cent of the $1100 i spent on them. My car is lowered about 3" i would say (never measured) and it handles great and i dont have problems driving it.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Stock ride is not the great. I prefer the feel of the stiffer GC type springs and the stiffer struts. It still is not as stiff as a brand new 350Z so it is not that bad.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Tein will do custom spring rates too at no extra charge. It just takes awhile.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Dont waste your time and money on a lowered suspension set-up that uses stock leangth dampers. It will suck. I have noticed from your postings about this that you havent asked a very important question while seatching for a stock like ride.. Spring rates... Do some homework man, youll find what you are looking for.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

His point exactly. The Gc set up will use a stock like strut, unless you use the b13 struts. The Teins on the other hand are shorten struts and shocks.Tein also uses a linear progressive spring. So no matter how low you go,your car will still ride the same.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *Tein also uses a linear progressive spring. So no matter how low you go,your car will still ride the same.*


you are contridicting yourself. are the spring "linear" (spring rate changes on a strait increasing scale) or "progressive" (spring rate changes expedentially (sp?) the more it's compressed)? 
plus the construction of the spring, rather linear or progressive has no effect on initial ride quality in regards to how low you set them, save the fact that you will have a softer rate at the first moment of compression and will become "stiffer" the more it's compressed with a progressive.

so in conclusion its not the construction of the spring that overwelmingly dictates the ride quality, it's the spring rate of the springs. hence the lower you go the higher your rate has to be to prevent bottoming out.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey nak1, were you in on the Tein SS GB from TurboEvo a few weeks back? Lets see some wider shots of your car! Looks like you are making damn good use of the height adjustment! I just got mine on about a week ago and am loving them even more than I thought I would. 

sentra_hilo, go for the Tein SS if you can afford them. Also, Tein Basics will probably cost you less than a GC/strut combo, and will most likely outperform it regardless of the missing rebound adjustments.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

nah.... i bought mine from apex motorsports in arizona (great doing biz with btw). I will try and get some new shots soon.


----------

